# Zafa testonon 250



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

Are these any good? been offered some but was a bit wary, done a search on the forum and found one thread but no real feedback if the stuff is good or not?

has anybody tried recently and what were the results like?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Used them in the past and will do in the future.

Decent stuff IME.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Agree with Mick, GTG, but don't be suprised if you dont get a full ml/amp, more like 3/4 unless things have changed.


----------



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks Mick

Can i ask what dosage you ran and was it on its own?


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Ran it by itself @ 1G PW..

Also with other meds..

It's decent stuff mate TBH


----------



## BIGSNC (Jun 24, 2007)

can i ask did it sting like karachi sus does?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Always heard good reports about it.

Generic Sustanon.


----------



## Red1436114502 (Apr 15, 2005)

I've just been offered some Zafa Testanon 250 as my source can't get hold of the Karachi at the moment. Searching up on it I've found it's supposed to be made in pakistan, human grade (I guess all test blends are though).... but the labeling etc seems to be pretty poor. Is there any (or many) fakes going around?


----------



## Red1436114502 (Apr 15, 2005)

I've found the Zafa Pharmaceutical website (easy enough to do), an noticed they have a gallery with their products.... would I be right in saying that if I had any Testanon 250 from my source it should look like it does in the photo on the webiste, and if it doesn't it's a fake?


----------



## Red1436114502 (Apr 15, 2005)

as an update I've just got 25 of these little buggers through from my source. As you can (hopefully) see (as the pictures are pretty sucky... sorry) the quality of the labelling leaves a lot to be desired. However, they seem pretty consistant with what I've read about them and the price is pretty good. Any questions, let me know.... cheers


----------



## Baker85 (Mar 23, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if these are g2g, sorry bout pic quality...


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

They look fine to me. Same as mine, bad quality labels that can be removed so you can see what your pulling up........bonus feature or just bad production. lolRunning 1amp per w with malay tiger deca. He who makes a beast of himself gets rid of the pain of being a man.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Excellent stuff...

I love the zafa testonon... Ive used this many times and will do many times again...

Used 4ml 1000mg with 400mg Tren Enanthate... Put on the most size i ever have from a course... Got strong as **** aswell...

Had to stop the course coz of high bp...

Just a tip though; get some empty sterile vials and spend some time emptying some amps into the vial... That way when you go to shoot; you can withdraw 1ml exactly...

Amps are ****... Contents are excellent...


----------



## Baker85 (Mar 23, 2011)

thanks for the response guys all seems like good news, gunna run them with sum tren enanthate also 4ml wk, 1ml of testonon & 1ml of tren on mondays & thursdays, been off for 5 months now so looking forward to it, let u know how i get on...


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Baker85 said:


> thanks for the response guys all seems like good news, gunna run them with sum tren enanthate also 4ml wk, 1ml of testonon & 1ml of tren on mondays & thursdays, been off for 5 months now so looking forward to it, let u know how i get on...


Your gna love that course bro! What tren u using?


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

zafa looks good, presentation isnt much to go on just like all there sust amps but its whats inside what counts.


----------



## Baker85 (Mar 23, 2011)

Gunna b useing BD tren enanthate mate, got my pct sorted out looking forward to it bruv.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Baker85 said:


> Gunna b useing BD tren enanthate mate, got my pct sorted out looking forward to it bruv.


You will love that stack!


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Interested to know how you guys get on with the testonon, Just bought a load myslef and they look exactly like what you lads have, also exactly like the testonon on the zafa website


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Brutal1 said:


> Interested to know how you guys get on with the testonon, Just bought a load myslef and they look exactly like what you lads have, also exactly like the testonon on the zafa website


Its excellent stuff bro; you may not always get 1ml in an amp but the contents are excellent...

I suggest you get a 10ml empty sterile vial online and fill it up with around 11 amps and use 1ml etc accordingly...

You will love the gear though... What you stacking it with?


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

just got my mate 20 ml of this like someone said the ampules look $hite but for the money my mate swears by em


----------



## mrblonde (Oct 27, 2010)

Just had a delivery of these babies and cant wait to start them, had some great feedback on them


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Red said:


> I've just been offered some Zafa Testanon 250 as my source can't get hold of the Karachi at the moment. Searching up on it I've found it's supposed to be made in pakistan, human grade (I guess all test blends are though).... but the labeling etc seems to be pretty poor. Is there any (or many) fakes going around?


Oil is good ,id say better than Karachi but amps and packaging isn't to good . but they have sorted this out lately and changed there labels and boxes


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

I have just bought 20amps of this stuff but won't be starting it til January. Just hoping itsg2g

ftr, mine look like everyone else's. It was the easy peel labels that worried me.


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Super stuff.


----------



## help.me (Apr 9, 2014)

Right need some advice . Can I used tatanon 250 at 2ml a week for 5 weeks on its own. I have done reseach but get mixed reviews . Help please


----------



## raf3070 (Mar 2, 2009)

help.me said:


> Right need some advice . Can I used tatanon 250 at 2ml a week for 5 weeks on its own. I have done reseach but get mixed reviews . Help please


Do 12 weeks, 5 not enough..


----------

